# Canoe expeditions in CP



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

We have a 16' canadian canoe and are always looking for new places to explore, when we have the tiime. Does anyone have any suggestions as to any scenic locations, within an hours drive of Tomar, which are easily accessible for launch and recovery. We have already explored the Castlo do Bode from Castenheira up to Dornes and to Martinchel, the other end so any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks in anticipation!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

We'll be bringing our kayaks when we move over next year, so I'll be interested in seeing the replies. We are going to be located near the Obidos lagoon and are looking forward to exploring the lagoon. I'm not sure what type of canoe experience you're looking fork but the lagoon is a decent size with many good landings and has quite a selection of migratory birds (including pink flamingos). 

A practical ramp with good parking is right next to the sailing school there - Escola da Vela in Nadadouro. 
EVL -1- Escola de Vela da Lagoa

Oh - I just checked google maps - 1 hour and 20, that might be a bit far. But if you do decide to head that way, the Obidos castle is worth a visit.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The Mondego is a good trip, you really need two vehicles though and could go all the way to F do Foz, scenic bit is Penocova to Coimbra, couple of nice mini falls to negotiate, Coimbra to F do Foz a bit featureless no a lot featureless but lots of storks in the paddy fields.
Near Arganil you have Barragem de Fromas my preferred one is the Barragem da Aguieira complex near Santa Combo Dao, both have good access points depends on direction your coming from.


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Many thanks to both posters for your reply. It just opens up new places that others have already experienced, rather than travelling for hours to be disappointed! I didn't even know that Obidos had a lagoon :redface: We will definitely try this one out first before trying out the more adventurous route


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

A Lagoa da Obidos is the largest lagoon in Portugal. I like the Nadadouro access by the sailing school, which means going via Caldas da Rainha rather than the Obidos side. There is parking and a public BBQ behind the sailing school, and the sailing school has a cafe for light refreshments after a paddle. I haven't yet canoed or kayaked there, only walked about, but I have seen pictures of others doing so and the waters are calm. The sunsets by the lagoon are lovely.


----------

